# Hey



## Flex32 (Aug 10, 2018)

New to these forums. I have a couple questions and just looking for good conversation


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

Howdy,

Just remember you'll get answers all over the place. Some from people that have been jaded very bad in relationships and some from people that have had long term great marriage.

Edit..neither is wrong..just different


----------



## SentHereForAReason (Oct 25, 2017)

Welcome Flex!


----------



## Ursula (Dec 2, 2016)

Welcome!


----------

